# Any Pineconers?



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Any still active as a research participant?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

If you mean doing surveys for Pinecone, yes. They have been sending out emails saying they are growing and looking for more people. I have been getting more surveys also.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'd love to have an invitation to Pinecone research if anyone could send one.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.pineconeresearch.com/

Here is the home page link. There is no "credit" for referrals. Hope you can become a member. 

They only send surveys YOU can complete and then they pay when one is completed within just a few days. You don't have to weed through all those surveys you don't qualify for. So nice!!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been doing quite a few lately. Glad to hear they are picking up for other folks as well.

Kind of fun participating. :goodjob:


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

Used to be a member a long time ago but didn't have internet access for a while and got dropped- would love to start doing surveys for them again. Great survey company!
Steph


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Same here....


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a link that I went to to sign up for. I was doing it for some time and had to quit for awhile

http://mysurvey123.com/index.php/Paid-Surveys-Reviews/Pinecone-Research.html


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been in contact with them - they are not taking any new people at this time


----------

